# night time



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

hey all, been to the okaloosa island pier a few nights this month and have not had much luck....first night was like 8-midnight and got skunked and then the second was last friday from 12-7am and caught a handful of small catfish....

so my question is what kind of fish are usually caught at night? whats everyone usually fish for?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

SHARKS!!!!! You can also catch reds, blues, skip jacks, trout, and rays. Try getting your line in the water right about dusk for a couple hours or right before sunrise for best results. Good Luck!!! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I always fish bull reds at night. If I'm fishing at night & it's not for bull reds then I'm sharking.


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I always fish bull reds at night. If I'm fishing at night & it's not for bull reds then I'm sharking.


what are you guys using for bull reds and how deep of water etc?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

oldrebel18 said:


> what are you guys using for bull reds and how deep of water etc?


I use either a Carolina rig or a knocker rig depending on how finicky the bulls are that night. Usually use a 2 oz. egg sinker for either rig & a 5/0 circle hook. 18" between the swivel & the hook. For bait I stick with either live pinfish or a white trout head. 

As for how deep if water, that depends. I usually fish off Sykes Bridge. The bay is pretty deep there though. 

By the way, after you throw your bait out, loosen your drag to where you can feel almost no tension when oulling it out. When a red picks it up, let it run 6-10 seconds before turning the drag & trying for the hookup. If you do end up fishing off Sykes or a bridge of some kind, let the red run itself out so that it's whipped by the time you're ready to try drop-netting it. If you don't do this, you're gonna end up having a hell of a time trying to keep a big red from running you into pilings next to the bridge. Once a 25-30 lb. bull gets to the pilings usually it means game over. 

Good luck & tight lines man!


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey thanks for all the info everyone!!!! I deff want to do some shark fishing but don't think my current setup will handle a decent shark......

I'm using a Penn Sargus 6000 with 50lb braid on a 6.6' med/heavy pole


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

That should be good enough for a shark. if you are fishing in the gulf (you mentioned oip) then honestly there isn't much but small sharks and catfish. you will have better luck in the bay. reds, specs, white trout and stuff like that.


----------

